# how do you tell if your pigeon is male or female



## lil-baby-pigeon (Jun 22, 2005)

i have a full grown pigeon, (the 1 i saved awhile ago it's sibling died but i still have 1) So what are some behaviors of a male pigeon, and some behaviors of a female pigeon?


----------



## lil-baby-pigeon (Jun 22, 2005)

it has also been acting afraid of people latly also, and i've had it since it was a baby, it's been acting strange latly, it coo's and try's to bite me when i reach in its cage to take it out and hold it


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi lil-pigeon,

Here is a link to a previous thread that discusses how to tell the difference between males and females...Just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9978

There is a lot of information in the thread (there are also links to even older threads within it that have a lot of information too), but even with all that information, you will see that it's not always easy to definitely determine the sex when you have a single pigeon.

I'm sure others will be along shortly with more advice.

Linda


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Check this...

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/programs/urbanbirds/HowTo/ubs_PIW_SP_CourtshipEN.html

... but the sure-fire way to tell the boys from the girls... is the ones eggs come out of are girls...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great link ZigZagMarquis!


Hi lil-baby-pigeon,

If he is pecking at you, then he is definitely starting to defend his territory, which is his cage. I'm just using the "he" to identify the bird at this time, not that he is actually a boy. He is also getting comfortable around you.

The best way to tell the sex of a bird is when they are around a pigeon of the opposite sex. You almost get an immediate response, with one of them bowing and cooing as is talked about in the link you were provided. But, you may not see this kind of behavior without another pigeon around.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> You almost get an immediate response, with one of them bowing and cooing as is talked about in the link you were provided. But, you may not see this kind of behavior without another pigeon around.


You could try putting a mirror in with the bird.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Zig, 

Yep, I agree and like the mirror method. I find this is a very effective way to tell the sex of pigeons, at least if they are mature.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> You could try putting a mirror in with the bird.



That has worked with some of my pigeons, but not with others.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Just like Treesa says, when a bird is putting up a show of defiance if you 'invade' its territory, it is sure not afraid, but feels safe enough with you to do so, as it would another pigeon. 

I see that in the difference betwen the pigeons on my balcony at homee, and those in our aviary at Cynthia's. The balcony pigeons will scoot mostly if I open the door, and certainly if I appear outside. Our aviary birds, if approached in their boxes, will either allow themselves to be stroked and preened or will bite and wing slap, depending on individual personality.

I tend to find - with just one exception - that it is the males who will coo and prance about. If I disturb a hen, like changing water in a hospital cage, she will more likely make a growling/grunting sound at me.

John


----------

